# As Good As It Gets!



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

Sunday, Scott and I decided to take our kids on an island adventure. After checking the forecast we decided to bring our wading gear just in case. So I packed up the boat with all the essentials necessary for a day of pure survival witch included a frying pan and some oil just in case we got lucky. We headed out to an EXTREME remote island in Galveston Bay. Wind was calm, water was clear and 51 degrees. The sun was out, the water was warming up and a few mullet jumping over the top of a good mud and shell flat. I new what was about to happen! We quickly unloaded the kids on the beach, made them a fire and started the main supports for their fort. This should keep them occupied for several hours, and it did. Scott and I made our way out the mud and shell, and it did not take long before they were smacking the Fat Boy. We caught a dozen or so and I kept 2 on the stringer for the frying pan. As hard as it was I left Scott and the fish and headed back to base camp to fry up some fresh trout for the kiddos. I got the kids fed and headed back out. What a day on the water with the kids. We ended up with 17 trout, not bad considering I fished the day before for 9 hours and only managed 1 bite.

I still have this Friday Saturday and Sunday open, and the weather is looking good!


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*A few more pics*

Pure Survival


----------

